# Painted Knoll Farm VA



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think there are a lot of red flags here. 

First, it doesn't appear that the breeder competes with their dogs in any venue. So why are the dogs being bred? I suspect for their color - which is not a proper reason to be breeding dogs. I would maybe (since it's the holiday season ) give her the benefit of the doubt on this one if it weren't for the very bad attempt to stack her dogs in a couple of the pictures. I think this breeder is breeding for the sake of breeding and not to improve the breed. That is not someone where I would want to get a puppy. 

Second, and this may be splitting hairs but it's something to point out - the fact that she refers to the puppies she's sold as being "adopted" is a bit bothersome. She's not a shelter, the dogs are not being "adopted." 

Third, and the biggest red flag to me, she markets dogs as "English Creme" which is just a marketing ploy since there is no such thing - they are all Golden Retrievers (you can do a search on here and find tons of threads about this very issue). I also find it interesting that they are calling them English when the country of origin for the parents and grandparents of Bodie (I don't have time to look at the others) are from Russia, Romania and Hungary. 

It appears she is doing health clearances on at least some of her dogs but bred a dog without them. That's concerning since she obviously knows she needs to do them but then doesn't prior to breeding. There are far too many red flags here....I think you can do better.

Perhaps people on here can direct you to a reputable breeder in your area. What are you looking for in a puppy?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for responding. I wasn't looking for an english creme to begin with and had no idea about the controversy, but I will not consider this breeder anymore.

I have quite a few breeders that everyone here as listed as reputable:
My Buddy Goldens My Buddy Goldens
Casey Goldens Casey Golden Retrievers: Home
Sunkota Sunkota Golden Retrievers
Grinning Grinning Goldens - Golden Retrievers Maryland - Harford County, Jarrettsville Maryland
Lycinan Lycinan Goldens- Quality AKC Golden Retrievers- Harford County, Maryland
Delmarva http://www.delmarvagoldens.com/ 

I'm looking for a calm companion to live with me while I'm at home and also while I'm away at school. The above breeders I have contacted and some I'm waiting on a reply and others I need to contact a bit later on since I'm looking for a pup in May and I'm a bit early.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's my two cents... the litter that is listed is Bodie X Summer. Bodie was born 11/08 so has no hip/elbow clearances. He has only a practitioner heart clearance. Summer has a hip clearance, an out dated eye clearance, no elbow clearance, and a practitioner heart clearance. I can do "practioner" heart clearances, but I take my dogs to a cardiologist for their clearances. So based on clearances, I think you should look elsewhere.

You should ask the breeder why they bred these 2 dogs. Ask if they compete with them and if not, why not, etc.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Here's my two cents... the litter that is listed is Bodie X Summer. Bodie was born 11/08 so has no hip/elbow clearances. He has only a practitioner heart clearance. Summer has a hip clearance, an out dated eye clearance, no elbow clearance, and a practitioner heart clearance. I can do "practioner" heart clearances, but I take my dogs to a cardiologist for their clearances. So based on clearances, I think you should look elsewhere.
> 
> You should ask the breeder why they bred these 2 dogs. Ask if they compete with them and if not, why not, etc.


I suspected that was the case but just saw in the database that she had several dogs cleared without having time to cross reference them to the site. I edited my post


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for your input! I have already knocked this breeder off of my list! It's getting harder to narrow it down, but I'm working on it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> Thank you for responding. I wasn't looking for an english creme to begin with and had no idea about the controversy, but I will not consider this breeder anymore.
> 
> I have quite a few breeders that everyone here as listed as reputable:
> My Buddy Goldens My Buddy Goldens
> ...


I believe Sunkota is a member on here. I'm sure you could do a search and PM them. I've emailed with Sue at Delmarva and she is very nice and has some gorgeous dogs! There are a few members on here with Delmarva dogs. I've also heard great things about Lycinian and My Buddy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks! It seems that these breeders are reputable. I'm still waiting to hear back from an email for Sunkota, so I will try to pm her if she doesn't respond within a few days.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think there are a lot of red flags here.
> 
> First, it doesn't appear that the breeder competes with their dogs in any venue. So why are the dogs being bred? I suspect for their color - which is not a proper reason to be breeding dogs. I would maybe (since it's the holiday season ) give her the benefit of the doubt on this one if it weren't for the very bad attempt to stack her dogs in a couple of the pictures. I think this breeder is breeding for the sake of breeding and not to improve the breed. That is not someone where I would want to get a puppy.
> 
> ...


I was about to write almost all of the same sentiments. Your list of other breeders seems better by leaps and bounds.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

English What?.....huge red flag. No such breed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for being so helpful!
I'll go ahead and post a few others I am considering but I'm not sure about them:

Belquest Kennels Golden Retrievers - Belquest Kennels 

Marygold Pines (No website- we got our previous golden about 10 years ago from them. I haven't talked to them yet)

Gap View Kennel gapviewkennel I have heard mixed reviews of this breeder

Golden Grove Version: The puppy referral off GRCA recommended her. She has yet to reply. Online Goldens, Sandy Selander
http://members.cox.net/onlinegoldens/index.html


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd wipe Gap View off the list. :no:


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw that the owner lost his certification for some time, but others swear by this place.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> I saw that the owner lost his certification for some time, but others swear by this place.


I don't know PointGold personally, but based on what I know of her, I'd trust her assessment of a breeder.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks  I will knock them off my list, but I think I've found my breeder. Delmarva will have a litter ready in perfect timing for me and others really seem to love her dogs!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> Thanks  I will knock them off my list, but I think I've found my breeder. Delmarva will have a litter ready in perfect timing for me and others really seem to love her dogs!



You will be the envy of many a member here on this forum!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Rainheart said:


> Thanks  I will knock them off my list, but I think I've found my breeder. Delmarva will have a litter ready in perfect timing for me and others really seem to love her dogs!


Excellent choice-I think you will be very happy with a puppy from Delmarva


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you, everyone! I've spoken to her once and did my interview already. She's very wonderful!


----------



## Sunkota (Sep 30, 2010)

Sunkota does not have any puppies at this time. I don't breed often, which makes every litter I have very special. I would suggest you look into breeders that don't have two litters (or more) at a time and don't breed more than once a year or so. Breeders with multiple litters often don't spend as much time planning and raising the litter. The socialization pups get before they go home is very important.

I do know of a planned litter (breeding would be this week) - Aquest Goldens -
index
She is very supportive and helpful to puppy people


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for your reply and I appreciate your recommnedation. The breeding is still a bit too early for me (I'm looking for someone who is planning on breeding the end of December or early January). 
Delmarva is doing exactly that, so I believe I am going to go with that breeder.

Perhaps when I'm ready for another puppy you will have a litter available (It'll be a long ways off, though!)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Delmarva has some gorgeous dogs. You are so lucky being able to get one of their puppies.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I've heard great recommendations for them on this website, and that's how I found out about them! I'm very thankful to have found her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your choice!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> You will be the envy of many a member here on this forum!!


No Kidding


----------



## clh88888 (Oct 2, 2010)

How funny! I'm also in Winchester, found Sue through the wonderful recommendations on this forum, and am very excited to be bringing home my Delmarva pup in early March! We'll have to organize some puppy play dates next summer!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty cool! I'll have to send you a PM or you can email me! Congrats on your pup!

I sent my PM. Let me know if you didn't receive it!


----------



## Kimberly208 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your information on Virginia area breeders. My husband and I are looking forward to further researching the suggested breeders!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

the search is half the fun Kimberly...enjoy the ride!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Kim, I'd also contact the Potomac Valley GR Club. They gave me information about individual hobby breeders in VA who do all clearances and have or will have puppies available now or in the near future.


----------

